# How can I contact UBER?



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Im looking to be able to contact uber, as I'm driving a 2014 Black Dodge Charger, and wondering why I don't qualify for UberBlack? Is it because I have a beige interior?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberJace said:


> Im looking to be able to contact uber, as I'm driving a 2014 Black Dodge Charger, and wondering why I don't qualify for UberBlack? Is it because I have a beige interior?


There is no phone so go to partners.uber.com and email them. If you are not a driver yet then go to uber.com and email them. 
How much did your car cost? Just curious, it doesn't matter. That class is usually a Lincoln, Mercedes, etc.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberJace said:


> Im looking to be able to contact uber, as I'm driving a 2014 Black Dodge Charger, and wondering why I don't qualify for UberBlack? Is it because I have a beige interior?


Blk on blk and a minimum of 36 inches in legroom.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Blk on blk and a minimum of 36 inches in legroom.


And commercial insurance.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

And your soul.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberJace said:


> 2014 Black Dodge Charger


not to be harsh ... but as someone who regularly uses Black Car Service ... there is no world in which a Dodge Charger would ever be considered eligible for Black Car status. If your car was a Land Rover, Benz, Porsche, Bentley, Lexus, Tesla, Infiniti, Lincoln, Cadillac, even a Hyundai Genesis ... but never a Dodge Charger. As mentioned before, first off you'd need black paint with black leather seats, commercial license, commercial insurance, and in some states commercial plates ... but even with all the aforementioned requirements ... Dodge Charger just won't cut it. For that matter, I quite certain that your Dodge Charger won't even qualify for UberSelect; so looks like you'll be hauling UberX pax ...


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

The _simple_ answer is you need a commercial license.

The next answer is that _maybe _you could be UberSelect.

The best _advice_ is: Do not use a very nice, pretty new, gas-guzzling Dodge Charger to Uber. You will net a few bucks an hour and just kill your cars value.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah it's probably a v-8 too.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

UberJace said:


> How can I contact UBER?


 By sending an e-mail to [email protected].



UberJace said:


> I'm driving a 2014 Black Dodge Charger, and wondering why I don't qualify for UberBlack?


 Because it's not an UberBlack eligible vehicle. It's not even eligible for Select.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

biozon said:


> By sending an e-mail to [email protected].
> 
> Because it's not an UberBlack eligible vehicle. It's not even eligible for Select.


Best answer yet


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

that my friend is an UberX car.

Uber On!


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Why is it that people think that just because they have a black painted vehicle that is new that it qualifies as a luxury vehicle? There was another thread where this chick couldn't understand why her 2015 Honda Accord wasn't Uber Select? New doesn't equal Luxury.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> Why is it that people think that just because they have a black painted vehicle that is new that it qualifies as a luxury vehicle? There was another thread where this chick couldn't understand why her 2015 Honda Accord wasn't Uber Select? New doesn't equal Luxury.


Yeah so I paid $35,500 for my car and I wouldn't consider it anything but an x, that does not qualify for luxury either. In his mind it's a luxury car and he hasn't even been back to say thanks


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

To be fair, luxury also has levels. For instance, I don't consider that Bentley, Maibach, etc, is the same level as Lexus. I think it would be a great idea to actually be able to request a specific vehicle from Uber rider's app.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

biozon said:


> To be fair, luxury also has levels. For instance, I don't consider that Bentley, Maibach, etc, is the same level as Lexus. I think it would be a great idea to actually be able to request a specific vehicle from Uber rider's app.


They'd never get a ride at that rate. And even if they were lucky enough to find one available, they wouldn't pay the price, by and large.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberJace said:


> Im looking to be able to contact uber, as I'm driving a 2014 Black Dodge Charger, and wondering why I don't qualify for UberBlack? Is it because I have a beige interior?


^^^
Yeh, the rules for Uber Black state Black with Black interior. 
I can't remember if they stipulate leather or not.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Yeah so I paid $35,500 for my car and I wouldn't consider it anything but an x, that does not qualify for luxury either. In his mind it's a luxury car and he hasn't even been back to say thanks


^^^
My optioned out CLA250 would only qualify for X.


----------



## Cubgeek (Jun 19, 2015)

UberJace said:


> Im looking to be able to contact uber, as I'm driving a 2014 Black Dodge Charger, and wondering why I don't qualify for UberBlack? Is it because I have a beige interior?


Best way to contact Uber is definitely through twitter. I have been emailing them for two days about registration renewal for my car but got no response and my account remained inactive. Once I found them on twitter, I got a response within 2 minutes and my account was reactivated within 5.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, the rules for Uber Black state Black with Black interior.
> I can't remember if they stipulate leather or not.


Yes, you need leather. I'm sure it could vary, but here are the Nashville rules:

UberX requirements are:
- Vehicle must be a 2000 or newer
- Must have 4 doors

Uber Select:
- Must first meet UberX requirements
- Must have leather seats
- Must have ample leg room
- Must have general cleanliness

If you think one of the cars listed under your account qualifies, please send us some pictures of the interior and exterior of the car.

Uber XL:
- Must first meet UberX requirements
- Must have 3rd row seating

Black and SUV are both uberBlack products. We can only do business with partners that own and operate their own vehicles and meet the below requirements:

- Vehicle is 2009 or newer full-size sedan or SUV in excellent condition
- Exterior color must be black
- Interior color is preferably black (very few exceptions made)
- Driver's License
- Commercial Insurance Card
- Commercial Vehicle Registration
- Certificate of Public Convenience
- OPVH Driver Permit
- MTLC Vehicle Permit
- Airport Permit


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Yeah it's probably a v-8 too.


I just figured there was no way anyone would consider even going down this path if they had a V8 Charger. V6 or V8 UberJace ?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> I just figured there was no way anyone would consider even going down this path if they had a V8 Charger. V6 or V8 UberJace ?


^^^
Yeah... it's unfortunate for the OP. 
I wonder if a Chrysler 200, Black/Black leather would qualify for Select. 
Don't know about the legroom in those cars. 
Before I bought my Mercedes I actually looked at the 200 which does have more rear legroom than the CLA250.


----------



## UberJace (Jun 18, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> I just figured there was no way anyone would consider even going down this path if they had a V8 Charger. V6 or V8 UberJace ?


It's a V6 -- Bummer that some members of the driving community have to belittle or speak patronizingly to a new driver who simply asked a question.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberJace said:


> It's a V6 -- Bummer that some members of the driving community have to belittle or speak patronizingly to a new driver who simply asked a question.


^^^
Well, in all fairness, I didn't really see anybody that belittled you... possibly just a little heavy handed or overbearing with trying to be the most knowledgeable person in the thread.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberJace said:


> It's a V6 -- Bummer that some members of the driving community have to belittle or speak patronizingly to a new driver who simply asked a question.


Welcome to uber 
You have not see anything yet.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah... it's unfortunate for the OP.
> I wonder if a Chrysler 200, Black/Black leather would qualify for Select.
> Don't know about the legroom in those cars.
> Before I bought my Mercedes I actually looked at the 200 which does have more rear legroom than the CLA250.


The Chrysler 300 is the only Chrysler on the uberselect list.
http://www.uberohio.com/uberselect


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

biozon said:


> Bentley, Maibach, etc, is the same level as Lexus. I think it would be a great idea to actually be able to request a specific vehicle from Uber rider's app.


In theory, yes, it would be great to specify a specific car from Uber app ... but at then Uber would have to offer reservations ... and they would have to pay more like a traditional Black Car Service ... to compensate drivers for the downtime - since they wouldn't be able to p/u any fares for an hour or more before the scheduled p/u.
But I digress ... Uber's never going to offer ability to request a (A) specific car; (B) driver; (C) scheduled p/u at a future time; OR (D) pay the specific car/driver traditional Black Car Service rates. *note that (C) schedule for future time is offered by every pizza delivery company ... so you can order your pizza for next Tuesday at 9pm Today. But then again ... pizza companies have been telling their customers for years "delivery charge is not a tip paid to the driver. If you got good service, please tip your driver"

*not that I would ever deliver pizzas in my luxury car ...


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

I don't see why they couldn't implement the ability to request a certain driver if that driver is online.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> I don't see why they couldn't implement the ability to request a certain driver if that driver is online.


Easy answer

Because you will soon realize you can cut out the middle man

Uber don't likey


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

UberJace said:


> It's a V6 -- Bummer that some members of the driving community have to belittle or speak patronizingly to a new driver who simply asked a question.


Not belittling or patronizing man, looking out. Go ahead and destroy your nice car and call me mean. It's not my car.



zombieguy said:


> I don't see why they couldn't implement the ability to request a certain driver if that driver is online.


That's sidecar. It's too bad they are only in like 5 cities.


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Easy answer
> 
> Because you will soon realize you can cut out the middle man
> 
> Uber don't likey


Not really, people still don't want to pay cash so the app still plays a role and only if they see that driver as being online. It's not like passengers and drivers couldn't exchange numbers now if they really wanted to bypass the app. It could also work in Uber's advantage for drivers to do everything in their power to give the customer exceptional service by offering driver bonuses for repeat customers that specifically request a driver again.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

Fuc uber


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Not really, people still don't want to pay cash so the app still plays a role and only if they see that driver as being online. It's not like passengers and drivers couldn't exchange numbers now if they really wanted to bypass the app. It could also work in Uber's advantage for drivers to do everything in their power to give the customer exceptional service by offering driver bonuses for repeat customers that specifically request a driver again.


Millions of people pay cash every day

If they really want to bypass ( want )

Bonuses ? How about fair pay , first things first


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Millions of people pay cash every day
> 
> If they really want to bypass ( want )
> 
> Bonuses ? How about fair pay , first things first


Uber offers incentives or at least what they think are incentives all the time so its not out of the realm to think they would offer a bonus when it works for their advantage.

Millions of people use the app for its ease of use and not having to pull cash out, that wouldnt change by requesting a certain driver.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> Uber offers incentives or at least what they think are incentives all the time so its not out of the realm to think they would offer a bonus when it works for their advantage.
> 
> Millions of people use the app for its ease of use and not having to pull cash out, that wouldnt change by requesting a certain driver.


If you get a huge pay cut

Then to make you feel better

You are offered a BONUS

Were is the bonus????

Correct me if I'm wrong 
It's hard to qualify for it ??

It's like putting your paycheck 
On a black jack table


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

They say complete so many trips per hour and then they send you just enough pings so you do not qualify. They can stick their guarantees. Most of the time I average 3 trips per hour, during guarantee everything is 20 minutes away.I had two trips last week that took almost 4 hours together. I have written the attorney general, the governor, and both my state and national congressional reps, Uber needs to be investigated for fraudulent business practices, too much of a coincidence for me. I guessing a look at the stats will reveal a pattern and then it's game over for the uber crooks. Is there a guarantee lawsuit going yet?


----------



## Srt uber (Jul 20, 2017)

Kingo9 said:


> I just figured there was no way anyone would consider even going down this path if they had a V8 Charger. V6 or V8 UberJace ?


I own a 2013 charger srt8 in calgary...they say it doesn't qualify for select...they say they want a more limo-like car. Checked their list and found that a Mitsubishi Lancet qualifies. Wtf? Also...mitsu Gallant!??? So much for limo like!!


----------

